# Payment is Digital, no need to tip



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

That makes no sense. I even had a passenger that told me there's no tipping because the form of payment is digital and it would be unprofessional to tip.

Just because a payment is cashless like Uber says doesn't mean that you have a reason to not tip. Uber implies that there's no need to tip because the experience is cashless and prepaid. Hassle free.

But a lot of customers took their word and interpreted it as you don't need to tip because everything is included since the payment is digital.

How sneaky and misleading is that? Just because a payment is digital does not mean that a tip is included. Very sneaky way of twisting things.


----------



## freshjiive (Mar 26, 2017)

Very misleading. That's why as of this week I'm putting up a sign that specifically says that the fare does NOT include the tip.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

freshjiive said:


> Very misleading. That's why as of this week I'm putting up a sign that specifically says that the fare does NOT include the tip.


Yea this guy on youtube told me to grow up when I mentioned him not tipping his driver. He says you do not tip uber because the payment is digital, so no need to tip. People don't make any sense. And Uber words things in a bs way. Uber is a ''cashless'' and ''hassle-free'' experience. Well if Uber is cashless, then have a cashless tip option. Just because it's cashless, doesn't mean it has to be tipless. And when they say it's hassle-free, then why do they rate drivers? I thought it was supposed to be hassle free. Isn't rating just as much as a hassle as pressing the 1 or 2 dollar button? I mean jeez... Uber doesn't even make sense.

Facts
1. Just because Uber is a cashless experience, doesn't mean that there shouldn't be a tip option.

2. If Uber is implying that tipping is a hassle, then riders shouldn't have the option to rate, because that would be a hassle.

3. Just because you pay by credit card, doesn't mean that a tip is included. Makes no sense.

4. Just because Uber is an app, doesn't mean that tipping should be discouraged just because someone who created an app said so. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

These people are simply making up BS excuses to hide their guilt. They know Exactly that they are: just Cheap Bastids.


----------

